# Maltese puppy mill girl for adoption Co Springs CO



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Petango.com ? Meet Kadence, a 3 years 2 months Maltese available for adoption in COLORADO SPRINGS, CO

She needs a loving home. Poor baby. Only 3 years old but at least she is out of the mill system.

There are at least 3 more Maltese available for adoption.


----------

